# Rodney - My beautiful baby boy



## Eve (Nov 21, 2009)

My gorgeous baby boy. You were my heart bunny. Without you I feel like a piece of my soul is missing.

My cheeky mischief maker. Always tossing your toys all over your cage, shredding newspapers at night, getting into all of my drawers pulling out papers and chewing holes in them. Your huge appetite for all things sweet like apples, carrots and craisins.

I got you a bunny friend but instead you remained bonded with me, following me around my room all day. Always cuddling up to me for petting and cheek rubs. You were like my little shadow. Oh how I will miss you.

My beautiful handsome baby boy. You had such a big, gentle, trusting heart. My mellow carefree bunny. Always so keen to greet me and with so much enthusiasm. You stole the hearts of every member of my family with your charm.

I would give anything to hold you, to cuddle you, to kiss your furry face one more time. I love you forever.

Till we meet again.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 21, 2009)

:rainbow: So sorry for your loss


----------



## pOker (Nov 21, 2009)

Binky free sweet little bunny :rainbow:


im sooo sorry for the loss of such a cute, carefree bunny..he was sooo handsome.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh no! Eve, I'm so sorry. :sad: Rodney wasn't that old. It's so not fair after what you went through with Layla.

We've really missed you around here, we think of you often, I'm just sorry to see you here with such sad news. 

You're one of the best bunny care givers ever. I hope another bunny is blessed enough to be under your care. 

RIP Rodney :rip:


sas :rose:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh Eve,what devestating news...i'm so sorry you lost your precious boy

Thinking of you


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 21, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Rodney, he was such a beautiful bunny. Our Serena is a lap bunny and will follow us all over too. They steal our hearts and then they are gone, and there is nothing that can fill that void. No matter how much time we have with our fur babies, it's never long enough and they are gone too soon. Rest in peace little man and binky free at the bridge.


----------



## Eve (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your replies, I really appreciate it and find it so helpful and comforting. :hearts

Pipp- Thank you for your kind words. Rodney was always my healthy bunny so it's just such a shock to see him go before Layla (who has everything wrong with her at the moment). He was active and eating with a huge appetite even the night before he passed away. His routine blood test showed he had active liver disease just a few months ago and he was receiving tablets for it, but he was just so full of energy and looked and acted like normal so I didn't expect his liver to fail so soon.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Dave


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 23, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear. Rest in peace Rodney. :tears2:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 24, 2009)

so sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful bun.
Binky free Rodney :angelandbunny:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Eve.

God Bless, Rodney, you will be greatly missed 

Jan


----------



## l.lai (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry for this sudden loss. He was a very adorable guy and it sounds like he had a very unique personality. I like the troublemaker bunnies the best myself. I'm so sorry he's no longer with you. Binky free, Rodney.


----------

